# need serious help!!!!



## FlightRisk187 (May 21, 2011)

i just bougt two mtx thunder 55 round 10 inch subs-they are dual 4 ohm-peak power is 600 watts and rms is 300 watts-i am gonna buy a mtx amp-just trying to figure out what size amp would push these subs good------i also am trying to figure out if these planet audio cd/dvd decks are any good?? HELP IS MUCH NEEDED-DONT WANT TO WASTE MONEY ON JUNK OR WRONG EQIPMENT!!! THANKS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

Your gonna need a amp that is at least 800 rms and i have never heard of that brand so I don't think it would be very good with decks I would stick to alpine pioneer kenwood or clarion


----------

